# Passengers 08/09 Grow



## Passenger (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I have finished my winter grow and it's time for some serious growing. They're still young some only 2 weeks other 4 weeks. Before you tell me it's a bit late i'm in the southern hemisphere .


I had some rusty looking leaves I was thinking it could of been a cal def but I know I put a lot of dolomite lime in months before then I remembered I gave them a strong liquid feed probably burned the hell out of them. I gave them plenty of clean water and they've recovered.


----------



## annscrib (Oct 13, 2008)

they all look great,,,,gl on the gurly's  here some green mojo


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 13, 2008)

good luck, buddy :watchplant: :farm:


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Pretty flowers.  They look great.  Livin in the south is great.


----------



## Passenger (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought the plants were clearing up but I guess not looks like I might need to but a soil tester kit the lime I used to keep the snails away may of disturbed the balance . I gave them a good watering to hopefully wash the garden lime away and it's going to bed 33c tomorrow so they'll need plenty of water.


----------



## duffman (Oct 20, 2008)

whats the best soil mix guru?


----------



## Passenger (Oct 29, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> whats the best soil mix guru?



I'm not sure there is a best soil mix it's all about what works for you, I like Coco Peat mixed with Potting Soil, Compost and Manure and Worm castings. I say try different things and find what works for you.



Here's an update. Man I had no idea what caused it but ive ordered some DE to maybe kill the **** in the soil it won't harm the earthworms so it's all good. The Kali mist is growing so fast. The biggest plants are all girls too


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 29, 2008)

very nice out door grow.  little late in the year to start that no? enless u in the southern side of the world lol. well good luck with your grow, green mojo green mojo to them babys


----------



## Dexter (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice plot Passenger, Look forward to watching them grow. Best of luck.

Dexter

ps. _Wiseguy Chef_ check out _Passenger's_ first post


----------



## Passenger (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks dexter 

It's been raining a lot, pretty much non-stop the past 2 days. They've decided to go into to flower for some reasons... I hope most of them reveg. Others in my state are getting this issue too.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 5, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> little late in the year to start that no? enless u in the southern side of the world lol.


 
Check third sentence in his intro man


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 5, 2008)

Passenger, the plants are looking healthy man, great to be able to follow along with an outdoor grow as the leaves fall here in Canada!  Good luck, and Re: the early flowering, mother nature will take care of them


----------



## Passenger (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback THCPezDispenser. I think they're revegging the biggest seems to be fighting it . I've fed them some high in Nitrogen Fish Emulsion and Bat Guano. I have 8 girls  they're all looking nice and healthy here's a bigger update. 


If they go back into veg soon I'll have a nice harvest. I still have to clone 2 for my pots just waiting for them to reveg. I took some clones earlier but I think I took them as they started to flower.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 10, 2008)

green mojo


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are some healthy looking plants i always wounder why my plant is so dark and other peoples looks almost Fleuro in color.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i was riped when i posted it, think i was to busy looking at the weed plants to read.  well good luck bro, hope eveything is moveing along nicely.


----------



## Passenger (Nov 14, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> Those are some healthy looking plants i always wounder why my plant is so dark and other peoples looks almost Fleuro in color.



Yours looks like an Indica mine are all Sativa Dom plants Indica's are generally a deeper green it also depends on lighting man my plants are a deep green when shot in the shade and the flash isn't on. The colour doesn't bother me long as they produce fat buds personally I would love to get a purple pheno though.


----------



## duffman (Nov 15, 2008)

my plants are showing pre-flowers aswel.
what will happen if thye bud,will they be crappy buds?


----------



## Passenger (Nov 15, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> my plants are showing pre-flowers aswel.
> what will happen if thye bud,will they be crappy buds?


 it's normal for them to show their sex but for them to start to produce buds at the tips(getting more and bigger) this time of year is strange. They should reveg and no if they do flower they'll still produce good bud just not as much. I'm sure mother nature will take care of it though don't stress.


----------



## duffman (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh doesnt look like its going to flower now,pistils dying off
when should we get to harvest but?


----------



## Passenger (Nov 17, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> yeh doesnt look like its going to flower now,pistils dying off
> when should we get to harvest but?



It'll start either in Late January but usually start of Feb.


----------



## Passenger (Nov 20, 2008)

Forgot to add duff most 8-10 week strains you'll harvest in april any later then that you're looking at harvesting in may depending on when they go into flower next year.

Here's an update we've actually had a bit of sun lately thankfully but suppose to be a full week of rain next week and its only 2 weeks off summer sure was a rainy spring this year plants don't mind though.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 20, 2008)

Oooo-eee!  They are filling in the space nice, great job man looks like you are heading for a nice harvest!


----------



## duffman (Nov 20, 2008)

holy crap your plants are crushing mine!
they look awesome.
how hard out will the smell be when they bud? arnt you scared your neighbours going to get a whiff.
I am shitting it eh,the guy over the back from me is a cop! I have them in the shadehouse so he cant see but when the koots gets goin im going to be stressin...


----------



## Passenger (Nov 20, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> holy crap your plants are crushing mine!
> they look awesome.
> how hard out will the smell be when they bud? arnt you scared your neighbours going to get a whiff.
> I am shitting it eh,the guy over the back from me is a cop! I have them in the shadehouse so he cant see but when the koots gets goin im going to be stressin...



thanks  Yours are doing well that one you have in the ground will probably get big if it gets a fair bit of sunlight. go for areas with the most amount of sunlight if you can. If you grow again next year outdoors I recommend preparing the soil in winter so it has time to break down and throw some earthworms in too I put over 50kgs of dynamic lifter in that bed plus around 10 30L composted cow manure bags and the same amount of composted chicken manure around 5-8kgs of dolomite lime 20kgs of blood and bone and a trailer load of compost.

Depends on the strain some REAK full on Reak others are a lot more mild it depends. Well my neighbours see my grows they never say a word I do my thing they don't care they're pretty cool.

Uh oh a cop? yeah thats bad man is he relaxed do you know him at all? I dunno thats a shame you live next to a cop.... I know some cops dont care that people grow it for personal use but some are brainwashed assholes.


Best of luck buddy.


----------



## Passenger (Nov 24, 2008)

Another small update, got the seeds I ordered months ago finally . Might only grow 1 of each may grow 2 Swiss Bliss girls gonna pop all the seeds and pick the strongest. Can't wait for the Master Kush and Celtic Berry gonna grow one of each of those too. Maybe 12 plants this year trying not to attract too much attention and smell.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, your plants are soo bushy and green and beautiful.  I'll definately be watching from here on out.


----------



## duffman (Nov 27, 2008)

oi whats the go with the laws.
what would happen if i got done with 9 plants?


----------



## Passenger (Nov 27, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> oi whats the go with the laws.
> what would happen if i got done with 9 plants?



I'm not sure exactly what would happen but I doubt it would be criminal. maybe $500-1000 fine and a warning like I say I am not sure being busted doesn't worry me I'll never live in fear.


----------



## Passenger (Dec 4, 2008)

They've grown quite a bit since the 24th oh maybe 6 weeks until they flower I think I might try and force flower them around the 20th of January I can't wait .


----------



## CMoon (Dec 22, 2008)

looks great man......pictures of health


----------



## Passenger (Dec 22, 2008)

Well It's been a little while since an update. I am having similar issues atm to which I had when they were young I think this is from a product called seasol and I've thrown it away I've bought a different Kelp/Seaweed product that costs more and works 10x better without any issues. Happy Xmas guys my babies don't have the xmas tree shape but i'm sure the presents they give me in March/April will be well worth it :watchplant:

I put a bit of compost around the base of the plants which helped fight whatever the hell is causing the issues so if you ever get your plants going a bronzing colour I would give them a deep watering and add some compost around their stems and water in well seems to do the trick.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy Carp, thats quite the garden.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 22, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD keep up the good work


----------



## duffman (Dec 28, 2008)

dude.your insane!
i got an update on my thread bro. its loookin good.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33946
i cant wait till next year,i am going to commit a 20 plant grow.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2008)

damn that looks like a hedge. plus those are some big *** stalks.NICE!


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 28, 2008)

Passenger said:
			
		

> They've grown quite a bit since the 24th oh maybe 6 weeks until they flower I think I might try and force flower them around the 20th of January I can't wait .



How do you force flower ? 

By the way those are some nice shrubs look healthy should get a nice amount off those. Keep up good work


----------



## Passenger (Dec 30, 2008)

You can either cover them up for a couple of hours to force flower. But I am going to try and hit them with some sulphate of potash and bat guano. They look like they're going to flower any day now.


----------



## TommyBres (Dec 30, 2008)

I envy those who can grow outdoors in December. >.<

Looks great, keep it up and make those of us who have 2 feet of snow proud!


----------



## Passenger (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I had to remove 3 plants because of lack of space and it seems to of paid off. they're filling out better now.


----------



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

**** yeah!
you rekn mine will flower too?
what nutrients should i start cranking in the soil. Where do you get bat guano.Tell me exactly what your doing cause you know your **** brutha!


----------



## Passenger (Jan 6, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> **** yeah!
> you rekn mine will flower too?
> what nutrients should i start cranking in the soil. Where do you get bat guano.Tell me exactly what your doing cause you know your **** brutha!



I'm still unsure when mine will flower it might not be until mid feb because last year mine started flower around 12th of feb. 

I got mine off way2grow just google it make sure it's the Australian one.

I'm still testing which nutes do and do not work. I wanna get some Sugar Peak which is from the same people who made earth juice, Earth Juice got banned here because Australia is retarded, it has something in it that makes it illegal.

Just hit it with nitrosol and dynamic lifter for now I guess and any seaweed.

I didn't feed mine any liquid nutes for a good 2 weeks and hit them with Organic Link, Natrakelp and Liquid Humus today and I'll be hitting them with their last doses of nitrosol in a couple of days. I would start investing in flowering nutes if anything they'll improve taste and yield get true organic ones too that are thick and don't just run out like water, Hit it with some potash in week 3-4 that'll help increase weight. 

I don't really know a lot this is only my 2nd grow 2nd season or whatever so I still have A LOT to learn. You learn a lot after your first grow though.


----------



## duffman (Jan 8, 2009)

im going bunnings now.


----------



## duffman (Jan 9, 2009)

bunnings was sweet.
i had a full troley of all these nutrients then i was walkin down the outside bit and i thought...screw this and threw everything over the fence.muhaha!
i got pre flowers! i dont know if its going to flower but because i always get them then they just die. 
they on my indica plant not the sativa.


----------



## Passenger (Jan 9, 2009)

What did you end up getting? I have been hitting mine really hard with seaweed on the bottle it's got 20ml per 1L for a strong solution using that atm.



Pre-flowers are normal because theyre going to flower in a month or so and they show pre-flowers due to sunlight decreasing.


----------



## duffman (Jan 9, 2009)

i got...

dynamic lifter
sheep manure
eco seaweed extract
potash
nitrosol
water soluble fertaliser
magnesium sulphate(curling leaves)
then i got this liquid stuff from the hydroponic section,its called boost juice
and then i got this other **** called Budlink-it says it increases nutrient uptake,strength,disease resistence,cell integrity...apparently its the missing link!
i didnt get budlink from bunnings but,i got that from lena nurseries or something,the guy pretty much just talked me into buying it when i didnt even want it.

i went and got some pea hay aswel,i got so many peas popping up out the ground,im just gunna let them grow.


----------



## Passenger (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice I don't know much about budlink but people do try and fool you into buying their **** if it's not organic I wouldn't use it too late in flower and I would flush the soil too so you don't get a nasty taste but if it is organic it's not a worry.

I'm spent way too much money this year I cant believe i've bought so much stuff for just a plant lol but it's a hobby I LOVE this is what I've got lined up for flower

Advanced Nutes Carboload 
Advanced Nutes Big Bud
Canna Bio Flores
Natures Own Super bloom bat guano 0-10-0
Natra Kelp Seaweed
Bud Boost
Nutri-Tech Solutions - Liquid Humus
I don't think ill buy the Bio-Boost from canna because it's $110 for 1L it is 1ml per liter but I've spent too much.

heres a photo I took the other night.


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> How do you force flower ?
> 
> By the way those are some nice shrubs look healthy should get a nice amount off those. Keep up good work



Im doing the same to mine now, Sunrise 6:10am - Sunset 8:33pm

so i just cover it up at 6:10pm till 8:30pm

If that makes sence


----------



## duffman (Jan 12, 2009)

your plants are off the hook.
i going to stop giving them nutes now,alot of the end tips of my leaves have gone brown!?
is this nute burn?
the magnesium sulphate i bought for my leaf curling doesnt seem to be working yet,i pored it over the leaves it said to do it  for faster result but it hasnt seemed to work so i just sprinkled some around the base of the plant.
i just want this thing to flower.its really annoying me hey/
I am starting to wonder if my plants going to be able to suppport the b uds,just when i water it the hole thing slumps right down. cause its so bushy the stems are thin. Some branches come off the branches are like a foot long but only about as thick as a knitting needle.
oh buthaaaa


----------



## Passenger (Jan 29, 2009)

I forced them into flower a week ago just got to deal with these thrips and all will be well!.


Belladonna will be chopped in 7-9 weeks. AB X SB 8-11 weeks and Kali Mist 12-14 weeks and swiss bliss 9-11 weeks.

I was sitting on the shed for the pics of the kali's top since shes a good 9 feet maybe taller she grew so fast...


----------



## duffman (Feb 19, 2009)

are you still alive


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> are you still alive


I've been wondering about the oz crew, with those horrid fires down there.
Hope you're all safe 'n sound..


----------



## duffman (Feb 23, 2009)

ahh man. 
my biggest plant got to about 9ft and it turned into a hermy!!!!!!!!!!!what the hell!
i am gutted hey.i still got a few small ones so i guess it oculd be worse but bugger me.
i am going to order some seeds off the internet soon,start growing some males out in the bush and then ill have heaps of seeds for next year.
im going to get white widow and low ryder. what you think?
what strain are you going to use for your winter grow this year?talk to me butha!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 23, 2009)

good strains of course
and my condolenses thats awful man it was a beauty plant..
make sure you post your next grows
maybe try indoor growing 
GL


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 23, 2009)

I definitely want to see this updated! I nearly laughed out loud in awe, at every picture you took. Absolutely stunning mate! I've never seen such an amazing looking crop. Good luck with the flowering!


----------



## Passenger (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates it's been a little while.

I'll take some new pics soon maybe tomorrow.


They've put on quite a bit of weight i'd say the belladonna will be done by early April maybe late March. The Kali Mist smells exactly like a lemon tree right now shes a big girl bending like mad though and one of her branches broke due to heavy wind but no real damage apart from the thrips that i can't destroy i killed a lot off but i guess more came i won't lose much yield if any.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 9, 2009)

We've been wondering about you. This grow is very impressive, it's been great to follow.


----------



## duffman (Mar 9, 2009)

dude your insane.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 9, 2009)

O_O ARRRrrrruuuuUU

thats nuts


----------

